# wrestling dirty tricks



## danny81 (Jun 20, 2007)

i like reading the dirty tricks people do in sports any dirty tricks you can do in wrestling? legal or illegal.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2007)

Hit a guy with a chair.  Totally illegal, I think.  Best to have someone distract the ref first.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2007)

kick him in the balls.

pull hair

eye gouge


----------



## danny81 (Jun 25, 2007)

i think i asked the wrong question. not dirty tricks. i meant little tricks that you do. not neccesarily illegal.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 25, 2007)

When you make a move with your elbow that just happens to be near the guy's nose.. POP!! Just telegraph(distract : ) ) the move with your lower body first and hit he POP before the twist/spin/reposition  hehehe. : ) Tell the guy you are sorry in his ear just soon after.. boom!.. slam him with the next move! : ) I call the at two for one deal. It's really a three for one because he will be so mad he'll drop his guard after being so pissed about the 2fer.  Just be ready to finish and know you have more wind.


----------



## Rubes (Jul 3, 2007)

im always a dick by grabin thumbs and twisting them cut off the air supply when possible and knowing where a few nerv endings are and pressing on them hard dunno if any of its legal but ive never gotten into trouble with them


----------



## danny81 (Jul 3, 2007)

rubes whatsup where have you been?


----------



## Rubes (Jul 3, 2007)

i went on vacation. on i forgot to add that i bite and try to disloacte joints on people when i wrestle.


----------



## emitecaps (Jul 4, 2007)

Check the oil!!!!


----------



## danny81 (Jul 4, 2007)

you bite? damn i hope i never wrestle you. lol. im getting pretty good. lol. not good enuff to beat anyone my weight yet but im getting pretty good. i should be able to win some matches by wrestling season. do you go to a wrestling school?


----------



## Rubes (Jul 5, 2007)

coach had my team learn check the oil thats really not nice at all. like ive said before im mean as shit when i wrestle and i have a camp next week  no i dont go to a wrestling school this will be the first camp ive gone to ever to tell you the truth i have learned everything i know from one of my coachs hes a great guy he went to states i high school and wrestled in the military.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> you bite? damn i hope i never wrestle you. lol. im getting pretty good. lol. not good enuff to beat anyone my weight yet but im getting pretty good. i should be able to win some matches by wrestling season. do you go to a wrestling school?


You aren't winning any matches now are you chump??????????????///


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> Check the oil!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2007)

Is that like using your finger  as a dip stick and then.....ewww!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Is that like using your finger  as a dip stick and then.....



Sniff it?


----------



## danny81 (Dec 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> You aren't winning any matches now are you chump??????????????///



i only have to sit one more match nd i can go again.


----------

